
It's the End of the Internet As We Know It  - prakash
http://www.renesys.com/blog/2008/11/its-the-end-of-the-internet-as.shtml
======
mechanical_fish
Rule of thumb: If you want to reduce the effectiveness of your argument by 30%
to 70%, give it a title like "It's the End of the Internet As We Know It".

People have been proclaiming the imminent death of the Internet since the
1970s. We're all still here, and we have learned to greet such proclamations
with yawns. Be more specific up front, and tone down the rhetoric. Consider a
title like "The IPv6 Routing Problem Will Soon Be Here".

It's particularly important to be specific, to get to the point, and to adopt
a tone of rational pragmatism when the topic is IPv6. IPv6 is to the "OMG THE
NET IS DOOMED" genre as Nigerian princes are to spam. When I see the word my
subconscious reflex is to intone "YAGNI YAGNI YAGNI" to myself as I click the
Back button. When you write about IPv6, your first-order task is to convince
the reader that you aren't just carrying on a long tradition of paranoia.

~~~
nihilocrat
Yeah, the title seems to have nothing to really do with what's said. We have
been getting a steady stream of "there's too much useless information being
broadcasted and it's destroying the overall quality of the
Internet/email/whatever" since 1998, if not before.

~~~
electromagnetic
The internet basically started with a 'lo' and the data transferred on it
hasn't got any more useless since then.

Claiming there's too much junk on the internet is like claiming there's too
many shops in the world. I find new and interesting websites every day, I also
find a lot of crap every day. If anything I find less crappy websites now than
I did several years ago.

With the advent of Wikipedia I no longer spend hours searching for credible
sources of information from unverifiable websites. I mean wikipedia has
problems, it just has more good going for it.

~~~
rkowalick
_If anything I find less crappy websites now than I did several years ago._

But don't you miss scrolling marques, an obnoxious color scheme, cheesy
background music, and animated gifs!?

------
nihilocrat
Now I'm waiting for people to start tweeting about their farts.

"@everyone that was totally me, sorry, I had a burrito for lunch." - about 30
seconds ago

